# points forts ou faibles du EMAC ??



## pbas400 (6 Juin 2004)

bonjour,

depuis des annees dans le monde du PC , j ai tres envie de m'orienter sur la vague MAC.
je suis plus à la recherche d'une *machine dédiée avant tout à l'internet*, et de temps à autres à des applications "Office" et gestions des images.
un poste fixe me semble suffisant (j ai deja un portable Dell...lourd mais solide et ecran 15.4)

le EMAC semble interessant pour son prix, son look et semble avoir les memes logiciels que ses frères ?

j ai lu qu'il est plutot bruyant.
aussi j aimerais avoir vos commentaires + et - sur l'EMAC...avant de l'acheter.
merci à tous


----------



## tornade13 (6 Juin 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue pbas400

Des sujets sur l'eMac il y'en a plein tu tape "emac" dans recherche et tu trouvera ce que tu veut.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2004)

allez je lui réponds,pour la nieme fois,je fais l'éloge de l'eMac :
les plus:
+rapport qualité /prix imbatable.
+Processeur G4 rapide
+écran 17" CRT plat de très bonne qualité.
+Meme connectique que l'iMac ,avantage du Firewire,souvent absent des PC de bases,ainsi que l'ethernet,souvent absent aussi des PC de base.
+Haut Parleurs internes Harmann Kardon de très bonne qualité pour écouter la musique(pas hifi,mais la n'est pas sa fonction).
+Panther ,bien sur ,comme ts les autres mac.
+finition irréprochable,plastique blanc nacré peu salissant et d'entretien très facile.

les Moins:
-pas assez de mémoire vidéo(32Mo seulement )
-DD 5400 tr
-ventilo présent ,mais pas plus bruyant qu'une tour PC


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> depuis des annees dans le monde du PC , j ai tres envie de m'orienter sur la vague MAC.
> je suis plus à la recherche d'une *machine dédiée avant tout à l'internet*, et de temps à autres à des applications "Office" et gestions des images.
> ...


bonjour et bienvenu sur macgé et bientôt mac   
je suis possesseur d'emac pour des raisons ... financières   
comparé aux autres macs, le ventilo de l'emac est bruyant, COMPARE aux autres macs s'entend   
sinon c'est un G4 donc que du bon, les configs manquent de mémoire que tu peux acheter par correspondance chez www.crucial.com par exemple 
maintenant pour le  reste, vietsse de bus, g5 carte graphique vitesse dd, tout ça franchement pour une utilisation comme la tienne on s'en ... un peu 

donc oui l'emac semble être la machine adéquate
tu peux aussi regarder du coté des ibook si tu est nomade 

si tu veux une garantie apple.care de trois an, ne la prends pas a l'achat car tu est déjà couvert par la garantie d'un an    

Comme dit au dessus utilise la fonction recherche et ballade toi dans les forums tu y trouveras ton bonheur  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2004)

je rajouterai:mémoire facilement upgradable,très facile d'accès en posant la machine sur l'écran retourné ,on ouvre une trappe ,c'est kasi aussi facile qu'une tour PC...
bon à savoir...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mémoire facilement upgradable,très facile d'accès


je confirme (attention pdf 1,4 mo)


----------



## pbas400 (6 Juin 2004)

merci pour ses premieres reponses !

question supplementaire : il vaut mieux acheter sur le web sur apple store ou dans un magasin (fnac ou apple ?)    ???

si vous avez des liens ou fichiers pdf sur l emac...je suis preneur 

bon we


----------



## chupastar (6 Juin 2004)

Le mieux à mon avis pour une machine comme ça c'est chez un revendeur Apple qui te garantira d'avoir la dernière machine avec les derniers prix (c qui n'est pas toujours le cas chez la Fnac, à Marseille du moins).
Et au moins tu as ta machine tout de suite, ça c'est important, car une fois commandé tu n'aura envie que d'une chose: pouvoir découvrir ta nouvelle bête et son si bel OS X !


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux à mon avis pour une machine comme ça c'est chez un revendeur Apple qui te garantira d'avoir la dernière machine avec les derniers prix


sans faire le golf, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de livraison faites par l'apple store avec des vieux modèles 



> (c qui n'est pas toujours le cas chez la Fnac, à Marseille du moins).


vas a coté de la préfecture, tu remonte sur chave il y azur informatique, mêmes prix et gentils 



> Et au moins tu as ta machine tout de suite, ça c'est important, car une fois commandé tu n'aura envie que d'une chose: pouvoir découvrir ta nouvelle bête et son si bel OS X !


----------



## Caribou (6 Juin 2004)

L'eMac est une machine pour toi!!! Les avantages et les inconvenients ça tu verras en faisant qqs recherches mais en ce qui concerne ton profile c'est certainement la machine qu'il te faut.  
Et bienvenu à toi dans la communaute


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2004)

Avant de switcher, j'aais pensé à l'eMac... le principal atout : le prix ! Aujourd'hui, le nouvel eMac est aussi (voir plus) performant que l'iMac


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Avant de switcher, j'aais pensé à l'eMac... le principal atout : le prix ! Aujourd'hui, le nouvel eMac est aussi (voir plus) performant que l'iMac



oui mais l'iMac va évoluer dans quelques jours,certainement le 28 juin à la WWDC,il serait fort possible que l'iMac soit entièrement revu avec un G5 1,6 GHz à son bord!
à considerer avant de se lancer dans l'achat d'un mac...
les seuls macs à acheter avant le 28 ,ce sont les ibooks et power book...
ou eMac si on veut une machine pas chere...
 à mon avis,un eventuel iMac (ou nouveau nom?) G5 serait vendu 1500 euros minis,voire un peu plus....


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais l'iMac va évoluer dans quelques jours,certainement le 28 juin à la WWDC,il serait fort possible que l'iMac soit entièrement revu avec un G5 1,6 GHz à son bord!
> à considerer avant de se lancer dans l'achat d'un mac...
> les seuls macs à acheter avant le 28 ,ce sont les ibooks et power book...
> ou eMac si on veut une machine pas chere...
> à mon avis,un eventuel iMac (ou nouveau nom?) G5 serait vendu 1500 euros minis,voire un peu plus....


C'est vrai   Tout est il que dans la gamme Apple, à 1000¤, on a droit à une machine polyvalente... c'est vrai que si l'iMac dispose d'un G5 (je n'y crois pas trop mais espérons  ), la différence de 400¤ avec son frère pourra surement jouer.


----------



## pbas400 (7 Juin 2004)

merci encore,

et l ' EMAC doit il evoluer avant sept prochain ?  nouvelles couleurs...nouvelle forme ?
merci


----------



## Sly73 (7 Juin 2004)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> merci encore,
> 
> et l ' EMAC doit il evoluer avant sept prochain ? nouvelles couleurs...nouvelle forme ?
> merci


Non surement pas, vu qu'il vient d'évoluer.  

Pour ton usage, l'eMac devrait te donner entière satisfaction (à condition de rajouter une barette mémoire de 512 Mo).  

Si tu as un budget de plutôt 1500, tu peux toujours attendre le nouvel iMac mais je suis pas sûr que ça vaille le coup car pour 700 de plus (environ), les différences avec l'eMac ne te seront pas ou peu utiles.  

Moi je te conseille d'acheter ton eMac à la Fnac (réduction de 6% avec la carte alors profites-en) mais de faire bien gaffe que ce soit les derniers modèles (1.25 Ghz). 

Il existe actuellement deux modèles d'eMac : un à 849 et l'autre à 1099. Le second se différencie du premier par son disque dur 80Go (au lieu de 40) et par son graveur de DVD (au lieu du combo lecteur DVD-graveur CD). Je pense que le modèle à 849 devrait te satisfaire mais bon à toi de voir.


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Il existe actuellement deux modèles d'eMac : un à 849¤ et l'autre à 1099¤. Le second se différencie du premier par son disque dur 80Go (au lieu de 40) et par son graveur de DVD (au lieu du combo lecteur DVD-graveur CD). Je pense que le modèle à 849¤ devrait te satisfaire mais bon à toi de voir.


Le graveur de dvd est très utile pour faire des films à partir d'imovie si tu as un camescope, de plus la sauvegarde des partitions sur 4,7 giga c'est quand même plus sympa que sur 0,75 gig  :rateau: 
bref un autre point de vue complémentaire


----------



## tomkoala2 (7 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les Moins:
> -DD 5400 tr




J'ai lu dans SVM Mac sur un test du nouvel eMac que le disque dur de 40Go (à 5400tr) de l'eMac à 849euros ralentissait considérablement la machine...

... et qu'il conseillait soit de prendre le modèle à 1099euros pour bénéficier du 80Go (7200tr) et du graveur, soit changer le 40Go pour un disque dur à 7200tr 
 

En tout cas, il faut absolument ajouter de la RAM pour pouvoir travailler confortablement!


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2004)

Bon, moi je te conseille d'attendre la nouvelle mouture de l'iMac (que ce soit un G5 ou encore un G4) avant de te décider , je vais te raconter mon expérience : 
En Août dernier mon vieux PM6100 a claqué son alim  , il était temps de lui trouver un successeur... Au niveau budget, l'eMac s'imposait : à l'époque 700Mhz, DD 40Go, 128Mo Ram, (Geforce2mx ou radéon je sais plus) pour à peu près 1200¤, j'ai néanmoins attendu mi-septembre l'Apple-expo de Paris où furent présentés les nouveaux modèles... le jour même je vais passer ma commande au magasin de La Camif de Marseille, et là le vendeur me dit : "je peux pas vous le vendre, le modèle vient d'être remplacé par une meilleure configuration" , on a alors regardé toutes les configs et finalement je suis reparti avec un iMac 15" 1Ghz DD 80Go, 256Mo RAM Geforce4mx pour 1340¤ ! Autant dire que je n'ai pas regretté l'attente (sans ordi à la maison : très très dur !) car pour à peine 140¤ de plus que prévu, j'ai qd même autre chose...  


[PS: Naas:"vas a coté de la préfecture, tu remonte sur chave il y azur informatique" dis-moi, tu es un sacré indicateur toi : rallier la Préf' à Chave pour tomber sur un magasin qui se trouve à 200m de la Préf'! indiquer Cours Lieutaud est plus précis   ]


----------



## Kaneda (7 Juin 2004)

Je n'ai pas une grande expérience en matière de machine mac mais je peux te dire en switcher tout récent que je suis que tu vas te régaler.

concernant l'iMac, je ne pense pas que ça vaille la peine d'attendre car si une annonce est faite, la dispo ce sera pas avant septembre et il est clair que le prix sera ..comment dire .... plus élevé pour ne pas dire bien plus élevé 

Amuse toi bien 

(concernant la Ram, pour avoir à l'heure actuelle encore 256 Mo, c'est vraiment trop juste, ça marche mais on sent que ça pousse .... boost 512 en plus directe à mon avis  )


----------



## pbas400 (8 Juin 2004)

merci...!

sinon il sort quand le nouvel IMAC en juin ou plutot septembre.

j ai lu aussi que le EMAC avait des problemes d'ecrans (flous...) , c est encore d actualité ou plutot lié à une ancienne serie?

@+


----------



## MacPlayerFrench (8 Juin 2004)

J'ai eu un eMac G4 700 il y a un an. 
Concernant l'écran, j'avais entendu parler de certains modèles défaillants qu'il fallait ramener au sav. Mais concernant le mien, aucun problèmes, l'écran était vraiment nickel avec une image toujours claire et précise (et je suis photographe, je sais de quoi je parle).
Parcontre, méfie-toi vraiment de cette machine à cause du bruit qu'elle fait: tout dépend de ta tolérance au bruit mais pour moi le ventilateur était (et reste!) définitivement rédhibitoire et j'ai du m'en séparer.
Je n'ai jamais eu d'iMac à écran plat mais te concernant je suis sûr que ça peut valoir le coup. Tu n'as pas besoin du tout dernier modèle alors si tu cherches bien, tu dois pouvoir trouver des machines de la génération précédents soldées dans les Fnac ou chez Darty (si, si!!) ou bien encore des machines déstockées chez Dégriffmac (Paris 17e). J'ai toujours acheté mes Mac de cette manière, je n'ai jamais été déçu.


----------



## NicoNantes (8 Juin 2004)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> merci...!
> 
> sinon il sort quand le nouvel IMAC en juin ou plutot septembre.
> 
> ...


   pour le mien, aucun problèmes (1,25g 80go SD) l'écran était top vraiment génial.
 (Le bruit du ventilateur .....comment un PC, pas plus   )


----------



## kertruc (9 Juin 2004)

Si cette machine était silencieuse elle serait tout simplement parfaite...
Je souçonne Apple de la laisser avoir ce niveau sonore pour réussir à vendre des machines plus chères 
Mais le bruit est celui d'un bon PC, l'eMac fait même moins de bruit que les PC de base...
De plus le 1,25 est vraiment très performant...


----------



## cartman (9 Juin 2004)

pareil, ma soeur a un 1Ghz il est nickel !


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Et la qualité de l'écran?


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2004)

moi je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec l'écran... J'ai eu peur au moment de l'acheter de lire tous ces témoignages sur le forum, mais tout c'est super passé... L'image est impecable et tout...

Et question puissance, c'est une bête... J'en ai un des premiers, mais il travaille déjà très bien pour de la vidéo, de l'animation, de l'infographie... J'ai pas prévu de m'en séparer a priori


----------



## Caribou (9 Juin 2004)

L'ecran est tout simplement genial  
Le seul soucis qui ressortait venait d'un probleme de blindage largement resolu  
Le mien tourne à coté de deux enceintes 200wt sans que l'ecran ne donne de signes de faiblesses!!


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Ok merci oui parce que il y avait des problemes


----------



## quetzalk (11 Juin 2004)

Caribou a dit:
			
		

> Le mien tourne à coté de deux enceintes 200wt sans que l'ecran ne donne de signes de faiblesses!!



c'est pour ça que le bruit du ventilo ne te gène pas ???


----------



## Caribou (11 Juin 2004)

C'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> merci...!
> 
> sinon il sort quand le nouvel IMAC en juin ou plutot septembre.
> 
> ...


pas de problèmes de ce coté   tout est clair et NET   
l'imac et l'emac ne sont pas les mêmes machines quand même...
et en rapport qualité prix, sauf le ventil, l'emac explose TOUT LE MONDE  :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en rapport qualité prix, sauf le ventil, l'emac explose TOUT LE MONDE  :rateau:


Faut dire qu'il est *peu* cher


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2004)

bah le tube cathodique casse le prix par rapport a l'écran plat de iMac...


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Rajoutes à ça un peu de retour sur R&D et de process de production et le tour est joué... (et le DD à 7200trs/mn  )


----------



## pbas400 (11 Juin 2004)

mais faut il acheter des maintenant l Emac, 

ou attendre quelques semaines l arrivée du nouvel Imac avec un ecart de prix non connu à ce jour !!


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Juin 2004)

Il n'y aura pas de grosses surprises concernant le prix des nouveaux iMacs ! Ce serait illogique, et le eMac serait mal positionné... Et il ne faut pas non plus espérer que le prix des eMacs baissent encore significativement.

Alors si l'eMac peut convenir à ton usage, pourquoi attendre ?

Voilà pour mon avis


----------



## pbas400 (11 Juin 2004)

je pensais peut etre attendre pour investir dans le nouvel IMAC si les ecarts de prix sont de moins de 1000 euros.

un ecran TFT me plait un peu plus qu un CRT...mais bon !!  faut voir les prix !


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Juin 2004)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> je pensais peut etre attendre pour investir dans le nouvel IMAC si les ecarts de prix sont de moins de 1000 euros.
> un ecran TFT me plait un peu plus qu un CRT...mais bon !!  faut voir les prix !


Dans ce cas oui, tu peux attendre ! Il y aura bien un iMac à moins de 1800 euros !


----------



## pbas400 (11 Juin 2004)

j attends de voir le nouvel Imac, et si l ecart de prix le merite en terme de performance et ecran tft.... ca sera Imac  ou alors l emac qui semble me convenir a ce jour

merci


----------



## pem (11 Juin 2004)

Petite chose qui pourrait te motiver dans ton choix : on peut trouver chez computer bench un emac 1GHz neuf à 644 euros ttc pour la version CD, et 739 pour la version combo  
Seul bémol : rajouter 256 ou 512 mo de ram car 128 n'est pas du tout assez pour os X.


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Petite chose qui pourrait te motiver dans ton choix : on peut trouver chez computer bench un imac 1GHz neuf à 644 euros ttc pour la version CD, et 739 pour la version combo
> Seul bémol : rajouter 256 ou 512 mo de ram car 128 n'est pas du tout assez pour os X.


Tu parles bien entendu de l'*e*Mac !


----------



## pem (11 Juin 2004)

Oups,  un lapsus révélateur, qui montre bien qu'on aimerait un imac "lampe de bureau" pour ce prix


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Franchement, si tu n'as pas des milliers à dépenser, prend un emac et paye-toi des logiciels périphériques qui te plaisent. Même avec la riche offre logicielle, on est vite frustré de ne pas en avoir plus avec nos macs !


----------



## pbas400 (17 Juin 2004)

merci pour toutes ces infos.
je patiente un peu pour voir le nouvel IMAC, et je ferais mon choix en consequence  
EMac ou Imac telle est la question


----------



## Rapinel (30 Juin 2004)

mon e-mac 800 superdrive est très agréable à utiliser, un peu bruyant, performant mais il est très lourd.
Le problème c'est qu'il vient de me claquer dans les doigts, l'image a commencé à etre instable, puis l'affichage s'est déplacé vers le haut de l'écran en forme de trapeze puis ecran noir...
ça me rappelle mon ibook il y a quelques mois avant son voyage en hollande. Il semblerait que le probleme soit identique mais là il n'y a pas de prise en charge par Apple...
J'ai ouvert la machine pour récupérer le hd et sauver ce qui était indispensable, pas de problème pour accéder aux composants, c'est bien conçu et facile.
Mon vieux imac 266 a repris du service pour remplacer ce e-Mac, il n'a jamais eu la moindre panne depuis que le l'ai, lui.


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Juin 2004)

Rapinel a dit:
			
		

> (...)mais il est très lourd.(...)


Ca c'est super vrai... Et en plus, ce c** n'a aucune poignée de transport comme l'iMac G3... c'est le détail que j'oublie souvent, mais ca reviens vite quand j'ai besoin de le transporter... Ca n'est pas du tout pratique. Ca c'est un petit moins pour cet ordinateur, mais ca reste un ordinateur de bureau, donc on ne le déplace pas souvent, et heureusement.


----------



## Phuture (4 Juillet 2004)

Pour info, acheté hier à la FNAC, Emac 1Ghz (modèle avec combo) : 749 euros - 10 %
Bon, c'était le modèle d'expo, mais à ce prix là !!!


----------



## manumac (5 Juillet 2004)

Pour info aussi, j'avais posté dans le forum switch et conseil d'achats

eMAC 1ghz 128Mo Combo 40 Go de disque chez METRO 598¤ TTC à TRAPPES 78

une petite barette de 512Mo par la dessus, ça fait une machine correcte pour pas cher ?


----------



## Phuture (5 Juillet 2004)

Merde, je me suis fait avoir alors ????   

Non, mais c'est vrai qu'à ce prix là, c'est une machine qui permet de faire pas mal de choses quand meme.
Par contre, c'est vrai que 128 Mo, c'est vraiement léger....


----------



## Surfer Libre (5 Juillet 2004)

Rapinel a dit:
			
		

> mon e-mac 800 superdrive est très agréable à utiliser, un peu bruyant, performant mais il est très lourd.
> Le problème c'est qu'il vient de me claquer dans les doigts, l'image a commencé à etre instable, puis l'affichage s'est déplacé vers le haut de l'écran en forme de trapeze puis ecran noir...
> ça me rappelle mon ibook il y a quelques mois avant son voyage en hollande. Il semblerait que le probleme soit identique mais là il n'y a pas de prise en charge par Apple...
> J'ai ouvert la machine pour récupérer le hd et sauver ce qui était indispensable, pas de problème pour accéder aux composants, c'est bien conçu et facile.
> Mon vieux imac 266 a repris du service pour remplacer ce e-Mac, il n'a jamais eu la moindre panne depuis que le l'ai, lui.



Les toutes premières séries d'eMac souffraient d'un vice caché récurrent au niveau des écrans (ton eMac 800 en fait probablement partie). Même si ce problème a été résolu sur les séries suivantes, certains en font encore les frais.

D'autres ont eu plus de "chance" que toi car leur écran a rendu l'âme au bout de quelques semaines, permettant ainsi de faire jouer la garantie. J'avais même vu un eMac de présentation chez Darty qui avait l'image déformée en trapèze (les machines défectueuses avaient toutes les mêmes symptômes).

Quand on vois que Apple prend en charge (quasi) gracieusement les problèmes de DD défectueux des iBook G3, même après garantie, n'a t'elle rien prévu concernant les écrans des eMac? Dans certains cas flagrants, garantie ou pas, le constructeur doit prendre ses responsabilités et assumer ses erreurs par respect pour ses clients, et les problèmes d'écrans des eMac du début demandent réparation.

Il faut te faire entendre et réclamer (exiger) un geste commercial auprès d'Apple. C'est un minimum.


----------



## Phuture (6 Juillet 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Les toutes premières séries d'eMac souffraient d'un vice caché récurrent au niveau des écrans (ton eMac 800 en fait probablement partie). Même si ce problème a été résolu sur les séries suivantes, certains en font encore les frais.
> 
> D'autres ont eu plus de "chance" que toi car leur écran a rendu l'âme au bout de quelques semaines, permettant ainsi de faire jouer la garantie. J'avais même vu un eMac de présentation chez Darty qui avait l'image déformée en trapèze (les machines défectueuses avaient toutes les mêmes symptômes).
> 
> ...


Exact : il n'y a pas juridiquement de limite de temps pour appliquer la garantie contre les vices cachés. Et là, manifestement, c'en est un.


----------



## Roiku (12 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 Je suis très interessé par cet eMac, cependant j'aurais encore quelques questions 

 - Est ce que n'importe quelle marque de RAM (Corsair, Crucial, Kingston ...)est approprié pour rajouter un peu de mémoire ?

 - Le  Power PC à 1.25Ghz sera suffisant pour lire et travailler correctement avec des vidéos HDTV au format .ts (je ne compte pas faire de gros travaux vidéos, simplement de la découpe de vidéos)

 - J'ai vu que l'ecran possède une résolution max de 1280*960, est ce genant cette résolution ou il est possible de travailler en 1280*1024 ?

 - La carte graphique Radeon 9200, ne semble pas proposer de DVI, est il possible de la changer ?

 - Est ce que les newsgroup sont accessible depuis un Mac ?

 Voilà je pense que c'est tout pour l'instant, merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Juillet 2004)

- oui, en principe, pas de pb de barrettes avec l'eMac
 - ...
 - les écrans CRT sont généralement au format 4/3, donc la résolution "normale" est 1240x960, celle en 1240x1024 est celle des écrans TFT
 -on ne peut pas changer la CG sur les eMacs, c'est soudé
 -évidemment...pourquoi non ?


----------



## Roiku (14 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour tes réponses, il me reste plus qu'a eclaircir le point de la HDTV


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2004)

XBench (je sais, y a mieux  ) : 120,4 (comparés aux 145 de mon G5 1,8 c'est super, mais à l'utilisation la différence est plus perceptible que ça).


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> merci..ça donne une idée au moins
> mais puisque qu'apparemment la gamme eMac serait suceptible de changer d'ici peu de temps (août/sept)je vais attendre encore un peu avant un achat éventuel..


 Je ne crois pas à un changement de gamme de l'eMac en août, selon moi le prochaine mise à jour sera pour Noël (donc en Novembre).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Pour moi l'avantage de l'eMac c'est l'accessibilité à tout le monde grâce à son prix.
Et donne aussi les joies d'un mac et d'un os x à des gens qui n'y avaient pas pensé avant.
J'adore. Je l'ai pas (iMac 20")


----------



## Kaneda (15 Août 2004)

Pour avoir essayer celui que j'ai conseillé à ma moman, je le trouve vraiment extra ! Il est beau (alors que de loin, je le pensais vraiment vieillissant), il est puissant et franchement pour son prix je crois qu'on peut difficlement faire mieux. 
En plus avec sa belle souris Apple :love:  et le clavier petit et pratique  

Sa configuration est l' eMac 1,25 Ghz, 1 Go de ram (je peux vous dire que bosser de la video sous iMovie avec ce Go de ram, c'est un pure plaisir) 80 Go de DD.
Elle a acheté le socle qui permet de l'orienter ; super beau, pratique, excellente qualité, presque indispensable je dirai pour le faire pivoter d'un doigt (car oui, il est trop lourd ce gros oeuf blanc  )

Franchement je suis dégouter qu'il soit plus puissant que mon iBook   :hein:   

A acheter sans hésitation si on est un peu juste en budjet.


----------



## ghk (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Au sujet des Emac, j'en ai un depuis juin dernier. Très bonne machine et vu son prix y'a pas photo.
Les commentaires sur cette machine que l'on voit dans les Forums ne signale pas toujours si l'on parle de l'Emac 1,25 ou du model plus ancien à 700 mhz. Le 1,25 ghz est donc le mieux des deux générations. En particulier le ventilo qui fait beaucoup moins de bruit que celui du model à 700 mhz. Même remarque aussi, si on a les euros, mieux vaut prendre le model avec Superdrive car son HD est beaucoup plus rapide que le model de base équipé du HD de 40 go qui se trouve être beaucoup moins rapide que le 80 go.
a+
ghislain


----------

